# Head Cement Alternative?



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

First off I am new to tying flies. In fact I have not as of yet tied a fly. I have just been practicing starting thread on the hook and using the whip finisher. Id like to make my first attempt tomorrow night (wife and kids at a roller skating party all evening yea haw!!!). Anyway I was at Chagrin River Outfitter today buying materials but forgot to pick up any head cement. Instead of making the 45 minute drive back down there tomorrow, Id like to know if there is an alternative I can use as a head cement. Something I can pick up at a hardware store or someplace like that.

As I said I am new to all this so I am not even sure it is called head cement. I m talking about the glue, epoxy, or adhesive you use on the threads once the fly is finished to make it more durable. If I used the wrong wording Im sure someone can set me straight.

Thanks,
-Randy


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sally Hansen's "Hard as Nails".


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

fallen513 said:


> Sally Hansen's "Hard as Nails".



+1 also they new UV resins are good.....


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I rarely use head cement, just a double whip finish most of the time.
If a fly does require head cement I use Sally Hanson hard as nails clear.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

I don't use anything on flies I tie for myself. If I'm making them for someone else then I use clear nail polish.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I use a drop of CA.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

For securing thread, superglue is your best bet...though it will crystallize if you put it on something that's wet. 

UV resins can be used in its place...and has many other uses as well.












The cheapest, most poisonous super glue is definitely the best for all around "glue" applications. $.99 for a 3 pack?


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

clear lacquer, thinned 50/50 with lacquer thinner. I don't tie flies, but I use this on my crappie jigs.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Super glue for securing thread.


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that replied. I'll be going for one of the "Home Remedies". Now I just have to get the things I tie to not look like mutated alien creatures.

-Randy


----------

